
Oracle hiring more than 5000 cloud professionals in the US - snaky
http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/Oracle-Hiring-Five-Thousand-Cloud-Professionals-in-the-United-States-1001625387
======
DrScump
A quick search on their website[0] shows a _grand total_ of 1,602 jobs
_anywhere_ in the USA for which the _word_ "cloud" appears _anywhere in the
req_. Perhaps the database is corrupted?

[0]
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en)

